# Where to find batteries for Terrova?



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I have an 80 pound 24 volt Terrova that has happily run for 6 years on two Walmart Deep Cycle batteries. It is now time to replace them and I'm having a H of time finding anything. Minn Kota says to use 105 Amp Hour batteries. These two were both in the upper 90s and worked fine. Now I can't find anything close to that, especially in the size 24 that will fit best. I don't even need or want the cheapest thing I can find. I've been all over the Internet without much luck. Anyone have any leads on where to look or what you have found?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I googled 105 AH batteries and came up with a page full of them.... 31's it looks like. I have a 80 Terrova and have 27's. They work fine.

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/west...l-purpose-agm-battery-105-amp-hours--15020258


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Mogadore Bait and Tackle has the best price in batteries.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Batteries Plus.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

After looking at Minn Kota's site they say this about that...

We suggest selecting a 12 volt deep cycle marine battery with at least a 110 amp hour rating, usually a group 27 size battery. The higher the amp hour rating, the more run time you will receive. If an amp hour rating is not available, select a deep cycle battery with a minimum of 180 minutes reserve capacity. Note: A starting battery is not suitable for use with an electric trolling motor. Starting batteries are rated in cold cranking amps (CCA).


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes, I saw that on their site but the manual says 105. Either way I really need a 24. Those two inches make a big difference for the place I put the two batteries. 

I'm wondering if it makes all that much difference in the long run. That amp hour rating is a measure of how long the battery can deliver at least 10.5 volts. I am never on the water for longer than 6 hours and usually it's more like 5. Then I bring it all home and plug in my Minn Kota on board charger. I've never come close to draining those batteries.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Last year I ran 24's. They worked, that is to say I never ran out of power. As the day would wear on I would definitely see a drop in available power but never to the point it would keep me from fishing. I have a Lund 1875 Pro V IFS. This year I went with the 27's.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

the 24'a from Walmart will run fine Blueboat, unless you troll into the wind too long for them eyes


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

EnonEye said:


> the 24'a from Walmart will run fine Blueboat, unless you troll into the wind too long for them eyes


That's probably what I'll get. I've had very good luck with their batteries. I rarely troll with it, mostly use the Spot Lock to hover over the humps. I hesitated because the $100.00 EverStarts they are show now don't even give an amp-hour rating (at least online) and only show 85 min RC. The two that I have show 92 and 102 AH and I bought them 6 months apart in 2012. They are both still showing good when you start out but are definitely discharging faster than before.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Just found out today that WalMart has de sourced Johnson Controls as their battery supplier, Exide will be the new supplier for Ever Start. This is the reason fresh deep cycles seem to be in short supply right now. I haven’t seen one yet but believe Interstate May have done the same thing because they no longer list a group 29 battery, but instead have gone to the 31. Basically the same just a slight difference in length and height.
So anyway, time will tell if they are as good as the old ones.


----------

